# Checked out Buck Pond on Eglin AFB



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I got tired of waiting for the rain to stop, so, I just threw the Pedal-Power Bass Whacker in the trailer and headed over to Buck Pond in the rain.










The water was dark, but, clear. With all the rain we have had lately the pond was up a few inches, enough the pedal boat could clear all the stumps and snags that usually hang up my canoe. I whipped the water pretty good with a jointed rapala and a beetle spin. I only got one bluegill and four bass that looked like this . . .










The rain stopped about 6:15 and the sun peeked out enough to fire off a rainbow . . .









Tomorrow I'll try a new little pond I found in the woods off of Miller Bluff Road!


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice report. You'll have better luck there with a zoom trick worm with no weight. You need to be there around sunset.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice pics Mike. I agree, use a trick worm weightless (pink) or try a bigger rapala minnow (husky jerk) with a twitch-twitch-pause retrieve.


----------

